# $30 & 30 minute poly diffusers



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Built these two in about 30 minutes. I'll cap the ends with some L shape wood and glue them on to cover the open space and staples. Will also glue some insulation to the backside to give it some deadening. Either way They seem to be pretty effective. I had one on each side wall first wave reflection point and I'm happy with the results.

I'll have to finish them and post photos but right now I'm in the process of doing a bunch more of all sorts of things then will finish them at a later date.


----------



## ths61 (Jan 14, 2010)

Talley said:


> Built these two in about 30 minutes. I'll cap the ends with some L shape wood and glue them on to cover the open space and staples. Will also glue some insulation to the backside to give it some deadening. Either way They seem to be pretty effective. I had one on each side wall first wave reflection point and I'm happy with the results.
> 
> I'll have to finish them and post photos but right now I'm in the process of doing a bunch more of all sorts of things then will finish them at a later date.


 @Talley, Would you mind following up on the results of your build?


Where did you place them ? 
What did you fill them with ?
What have they done ?
Do you have any REW measurements ?

Thanks much.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi mm, bought too many caps recently so offloading for retail. Conus only, shipping $5.




Kodi nox


----------

